# JNI Java from C



## spawnb (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,
versuche in C Funktionen eines Java-Programmes aufzurufen.
Einige Funktionen kann ich binden mit GetMethodID einige aber nicht, und hier auch meine Frage:

Wo ist beim C-Code der Fehler ? Bei der Definition der Akku-Klasse ?
Es kommt NULL-Pointer von GetMethodID zurück

*Java Methode:*
Akku startAkku(int akkuID) throws OutOfCreditsException;

*C-Code*
jmethodID m_startAkku	= env->GetMethodID(ifaceClass, "startAkku", "(I)Lcom/mainCLs/save/model/Akku;");


Andere Aufrufe funktionieren aber, wie z.B.
jmethodID  m_isDemo = env->GetMethodID(ifaceClass, "isDemo", "()Z");


Jemand eine Idee ?


----------

